# Chemex size/price



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Hi all- what size chemex do you guys use, and what is the best price you've seen. Im contemplating going for the ten cup, but jumping to 45 quid on has bean im not entirely sure its the most cost effective: Ie I dont know if I'll ever need to make that much coffee.

Thoughts?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I bought the 8 cup as I only tend to use it when I have guests over. I bought it off amazon, they seem to be a fairly standard price.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Use a 1-3 cup due to requirements......however for the difference in price the 6cup is a couple of quid and if I could justify the use would have deffo bought. If you will use the 8 the difference in price across the lot seems marginal really.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The problem with the bigger ones is it's harder to get the balance right when brewing. I have the 6-8 cup, the most I brew in it is 750mls and that pushing it as far as getting a flow through it goes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would avoid the ten cup unless you want to brew large volumes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As Neil says, 6-8 cup is the most flexible brewing 400-750ml capacity which is great for two or three decent mug fulls. If you mainly brew for one cup - the 1-3 cup Chemex is the one to go for.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I go through phases of loving and hating my wee one. Can get about 360ml in it which is enough for a good bit of drinking for one person, making for than this is a time (for yourself) would be a bit wanton.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wee one?? Lost in translation


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 15924


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad that's been cleared up.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would always go for the 3-6 cup.

You can get away with 250-750ml brews.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I only ever make coffee for myself (selfish!) but due to hasbean not having 1-2 cup in stock a few months back, I got the 3-6 cup and was really pleased with the coffee it produced.

Since then/since a friend of mine smashed it into a million pieces, I've purchased a 1-2 cup and initially thought the 3-6 cup made better coffee but that may have just been me getting used to the smaller size initially.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I only ever make coffee for myself (selfish!) but due to hasbean not having 1-2 cup in stock a few months back, I got the 3-6 cup and was really pleased with the coffee it produced.
> 
> Since then/since a friend of mine smashed it into a million pieces, I've purchased a 1-2 cup and initially thought the 3-6 cup made better coffee but that may have just been me getting used to the smaller size initially.


I echo your thoughts. The smaller one is a pig to get a great extraction


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I echo your thoughts. The smaller one is a pig to get a great extraction


I find it quite inconsistent but put that down to me being crap at using it. Might grab a 3-6 for comparison purposes


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I find it quite inconsistent but put that down to me being crap at using it. Might grab a 3-6 for comparison purposes


3-6 plus garymex equals easy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There goes 50 quid i don't have


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Managed to borrow one for a few days. Pow! If I'm crap with this too will just get a brazen.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Managed to borrow one for a few days. Pow! If I'm crap with this too will just get a brazen.


I'm not listening to any of this!!!! *walks of whistling with fingers in ears


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Coffee Circle have the 3-6 cup for ~€45 or the 6-8 for ~€48 excluding postage.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Well, 3-6 or 6-8 ... I might go 6-8 as I think 400 ml will be min I want at work.... Although 3-6 is ten quid cheaper. Hmmm.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

26.5g Rave Kochere at 9 on the 3FE dial

500g water

50g bloom for 30s then all in Garymex style

Bed drained around 4 mins 30

1.35 TDS, 22% EY

GET ME ONE OF THESE THINGS YO


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Define/explain Garymex style if you will please.

Thanking you.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I had a 1-3 and smashed it by accident. Happy to stick with the 6-8 since.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Define/explain Garymex style if you will please.
> 
> Thanking you.


All the water in in one pour after your bloom


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Got you, will try. Thank you.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

La la la, not listening.... thinking about getting one and this thread pops up...Just as I'm making cold brew as well and wanted something to filter it.. Oh how I hate serendipity.. <goes off to search web...></goes>


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 26.5g Rave Kochere at 9 on the 3FE dial
> 
> 500g water
> 
> ...


Thats the 3-6 not 6-8 eh?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's bigger than I thought though, the massive one must be like a comedy stage prop


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Ok- screw it. Amazon, 34 quid. Away I go.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> 26.5g Rave Kochere at 9 on the 3FE dial
> 
> 500g water
> 
> ...


Well I told you all so , nobody listens


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/chemex/products/chemex-gh tight arses


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Yeah, it's bigger than I thought though


That's what stopped me buying a 3-6 when I saw it next to the 1-3 in some shop in Bath. I Though only a miniscule I think £3 diffo in price I was put off as I didn't think I would want to consume that much.

Also had the 'these sort of things work best if coffee is made to the size they were made for" thing going on.......in hind sight maybe I was wrong.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That's what stopped me buying a 3-6 when I saw it next to the 1-3. Though only a miniscule I think £3 diffo in price I was put off as I didn't think I would want to consume that much.
> 
> Also had the 'these sort of things work best if coffee is made to the size they were made for" thing going on.......in hind sight maybe I was wrong.


I was duped too. Sounds like you get on quite well with the smaller one though, mine pisses me off


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah not to bad I don't make loads though and only just started my brew ting....

That last one I didn't, but my grind was off but you know for a fact that well if I had the money to hand I would have just bought a Brazen lol


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Ordered, with filters came to 43 on amazon. I promised myself low low spending this month. Thats out the window... Oh dear. Ordered to work for this coming weekend. Maybe a colleague will chip in...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think of all that lovely clean tasting coffee you'll soon be enjoying.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's everyone's thoughts on the different papers?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have always used the round pre-folded.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the different papers?


FS-100 for me.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0000CF2WP/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1438900177&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=chemex+filters&dpPl=1&dpID=410%2BSTPDZyL&ref=plSrch#productDescription_secondary_view_div_1438900191208 those ones are on their way to me


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the different papers?


I like the half moon ones for the 1-3 cup as they produce a little double walled cone that seems to make for a cleaner brew.

Wish you could get bigger half moon papers but they don't seem available.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

no not buying one. I'd need a pouring kettle if I did









cupboards are full already.... Don't need it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glass handle or woodneck...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I prefer the look of a woodneck, glass handle may be more practical but wood is sexy


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Agreed- wood looks clean, simple and seems more ritualistic for some reason.... Im just gonna use a jug for slow pouring at work


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> All the water in in one pour after your bloom


Just to really hit the nail on the head, this pour would be a all in slow pour rather than staggered stage pour or literally all in quick pour and just let it do it's thing?

I just want to be exact in the Garymex technique.....you know how it is when you start thinking.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

simontc said:


> Agreed- wood looks clean, simple and seems more ritualistic for some reason...


The glass handled one just looks like a weird ugly jug......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Just to really hit the nail on the head, this pour would be a all in slow pour rather than staggered stage pour or literally all in quick pour and just let it do it's thing?
> 
> I just want to be exact in the Garymex technique.....you know how it is when you start thinking.


 @garydyke1 can clarify, but my only two attempts have been spiral pours putting the whole lot by by about 1 min - 1 min 15?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Used to be

Pour - mini whisk - bloom

30 seconds

All in spiral in to out

Finish out

Shake it all about ( joke )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> @garydyke1 can clarify, but my only two attempts have been spiral pours putting the whole lot by by about 1 min - 1 min 15?


I have refined the technique for poor water (e.g assbeck)

26.5g - fine drip

add 50-70g water 93c, mini whisk stir for 15 seconds (bloom for total of 30)

Then add remaining 430-450g by the 1 min 30 mark, stirring with the pour.

Finish around the outsides to push the slurry central.

on the 3 min mark a stir with mini whisk

finishes with a central cone. Anything over 4 mins should be good (5 mins with EK is fine)

enjoy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Intrigued by the use of a mini whisk. Doesn't this push up the extraction yield?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Intrigued by the use of a mini whisk. Doesn't this push up the extraction yield?


Thats the idea : )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gave the mini whisk a go:

26.5grms of Finca Illusion 500grms water. EK set at 16 with widest being 17 on the dial.

0- 30sec 60grms bloom and whisk

30secs - top up to 250grms

1min 15sec - add remaining water and whisk

Brew completed in 3min 45sec

TDS 1.06% - EY 19%

Tasted spot on.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> I have refined the technique for poor water (e.g assbeck)


Hydrophile!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

To the pound shop for a mini whisk!!! Any vids uploaded? Recipe for bigger amounts?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> I have refined the technique for poor water (e.g assbeck)
> 
> 26.5g - fine drip
> 
> ...


Thank you. I shall try this on the weekend adjusting for a 1-3. I have only stirred once before extraction as you said was deffo higher and I used a chop stick due to 1-3 Chemex size limitations.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Gave the mini whisk a go:
> 
> 26.5grms of Finca Illusion 500grms water. EK set at 16 with widest being 17 on the dial.
> 
> ...


I'm sure i'm asked you this before, but do you not like pushing TDS and EY a bit higher?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'm sure i'm asked you this before, but do you not like pushing TDS and EY a bit higher?


Surprised that stirring didn't up the EY. For me, the sweet zone is around 19% for Chemex - produces the best flavour clarity without the body/mouthfeel drowning it out. Above 20% find I'm struggling to pick out the flavour notes. Coffee tastes good but delicate flavours are muted.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Surprised that stirring didn't up the EY. For me, the sweet zone is around 19% for Chemex - produces the best flavour clarity without the body/mouthfeel drowning it out. Above 20% find I'm struggling to pick out the flavour notes. Coffee tastes good but delicate flavours are muted.


try pushing to >22.5-23%


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Chemex arrives today... Never have I been so excited to work night shift


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25900-Chemex-1-3-cup-filters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Gave the mini whisk a go:
> 
> 26.5grms of Finca Illusion 500grms water. EK set at 16 with widest being 17 on the dial.
> 
> ...


Been using the mini whisk since dykemex v1 ...I have two sizes of mini.../


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Been using the mini whisk since dykemex v1 ...I have two sizes of mini.../


Mini minor and mini major??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My mini's smaller than yours:dummy:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Still got to try pushing EY to 22.5-23% as Gary suggests. Might get a go later on after some really boring DIY.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> try pushing to >22.5-23%


Two back to back Chemex using Rocko Mountain

Chemex 1:

Grind set at 11 on EK (dial reads from 1-17)

0 > 30secs: 60grm bloom and stir with mini whisk

30secs: add water to 250grms

1min 15sec: add remainder of water and stir with mini whisk

Brew complete in 5 minutes

Extraction Yield 23%









Chemex 2:

Grind set at 16 on EK

0 > 30 secs 65grm bloom and stir with mini whisk

30secs: add water to 250grms

1min 15sec: add remaining water - no stirring

Brew complete in 4minutes

Extraction Yield 20.98%









25grms in each mug - can see the one on the left, lower TDS, is visibly lighter.









Impressions: 23% brew was powerful - thick creamy mouthfeel and sweet. Very enjoyable. The 21% was had noticeably less mouthfeel which allowed the fruit flavours to come through more.

The second brew methods, leaving out the whisking, is my default Chemex brew method and results in an extraction yield of around 20%. So, whisking clearly, as would be expected, increases the extraction yield.

Will make a third brew shortly without whisking to see if this comes out at 20% or under and see how the taste compares to the first and second brews.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Two back to back Chemex using Rocko Mountain
> 
> Chemex 1:
> 
> ...


I hadn't considered the turkish versus coffee mk2 burrs either.......forgot you'd got the turks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex 3:

Grind set at 16 on EK

0 > 30 secs 65grm bloom

30secs: add water to 250grms

1min 15sec: add remaining water - no stirring

Brew complete in 3min 40secs

Extraction Yield 19.5%

Big powerful boozy fruit notes - body more muted than the other two - nicely balanced against the flavour notes. This was my favourite.

Would appear that whisking increases the extraction yield by 1-1.5% which isn't that surprising.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Last two Chemex have completely stalled with a reasonable bit of water left in







Just as well tonight is a dedicated 'drink shitloads of coffee' night


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ace I thought I had done something really weird when that happened to me haha.......I am happier in my efforts now. Had it happen on two separate beans first of all. Not for a while though and it all looked so simple.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Last two Chemex have completely stalled with a reasonable bit of water left in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stalled or drip drip drip?

If the later let it run.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Gary- could you post a pic of your grind size for chemex. Hitting the suggested times seems way too course a grind to me...


----------

